# Pocket Doors...not



## Margie (Aug 20, 2007)

I am moving to a condo and have a den off my main sitting/dining /kitchen area. In order to maximize wall space, as it is primarily windows, I wanted to install pocket doors but the builder tells me that there isn't enough wall space for them.It looks like I am going to have to go with french doors but was hoping there was some sort of creative alternative. Any thoughts?


----------



## inspectorD (Aug 20, 2007)

If you cannot fit pocket doors ..how about barn style doors.

You can get door hardware that hangs over the opening and the door slides in front of the wall. Some look good ...others are not done so well.

Good luck.


----------



## Farmboy (Nov 7, 2007)

I just noticed this is an older post, but if you haven't already done something you might consider an accordion style door.  The nicer ones look okay and would save wall space when open.  It would, however, narrow the doorway somewhat.  --FB


----------



## kok328 (Nov 21, 2007)

Althought I've never seen one before in a half size but, I imagine they do exist (or could be fabricated), what about a split pocket door.
One side opens to the left and the other side opens to the right.  Reduces the amount of wall required on one side for the door pocket, in half.


----------

